# Where did you get your LGD?



## secuono (Feb 8, 2012)

Doesn't seem like many people have pups around here, so I'm wondering where you got yours. I can't go through a 'rescue' because they are stupid about "their" dogs...ugh. 
So, where did you get your pup/dog from?
Anyone in VA know where to find any?


----------



## Karma (Feb 8, 2012)

I would not rescue or buy from anyone I know in my area. Our last was shipped to CT all the way from Iowa. I prefer to spend more and know my dogs are coming from someone with reliable proven working dogs and has experience breeding them than pay less and getting whatever we can find here which is mostly the dogs from show lines or those not guarding at all with no care as to what is correct temperment being bred to neighbor Joe's dog or whatever they have laying around. I know that makes me sound like I hate homebred or mixed dogs but when I'm spending so much on a dog I'd rather be as close to certain it will do it's job the way I want and dogs from experienced breeders who have a track record of producing good working dogs give me that certainty I need.


----------



## ksj0225 (Feb 8, 2012)

Another goat farm.  I traveled a little over an hour away.  My girl came from near Raleigh, NC.


----------



## carolinagirl (Feb 8, 2012)

My Anatolian Shepherds came from a breeder in Missouri.  I had them ground shipped to me by a private carrier.  No one around here breeds Anatolians....for some reason people are stuck on Pyranees even though they don't do well in the heat of South Carolina.  It was worth the cost and effort to get good dogs from a good breeder.  My pups are working out so well!  If you can't find any, contact the breed club and see if you can locate a club member in your area.  You will pay more, but you will get a dog who's parents have been screened for the various health problems that giant dogs are prone to (such as hip dysplasia).


----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 8, 2012)

I didn't care about bloodlines, purebreds, or bluebloods. I wanted to make sure I got dogs that were going to protect my sheep. So I went to a friend that has working dogs protecting his 100-150 lambs and ewes. He has a male and female Pyrenees. I bought the pups when I bought the sheep. They had been going out with mom and the flock for about a month or month and a half when I brought them home. I won't ever breed these dogs so no one has to be afraid that I will pollute the gene pool. I couldn't be any happier with the job that they are doing with my flock. They are worth their weight in gold as far as I am concerned, even though they were not expensive dogs. 

With the severe drought we've been experiencing here, many folks have been liquidating their flocks and herds and are trying to find good homes for adult working LGDs. If that's interesting to you, you might take a look at CraigsList in your area.


----------



## secuono (Feb 9, 2012)

CL in my area, checked the whole state, doesn't have any.
I need a pup because my Doberman will eat his face off if it's older than a wee little pup. I want him to protect the chickens and rabbits, too and he will be in with my 2 horses. So there's a lot he would need to grow with to be fine with. I don't need any fighting or eating going on. 
I don't care for papers either, usually papers are for show dogs, which means nothing but looks, rarely it seems to mean much for temperament and health. No one jump down my throat for that comment! But as always, most people buy the wrong dog for them. They go by what's in movies, on tv, what is the cutest or best looking and totally ignore it's nature and what it's bred to do!


----------



## Karma (Feb 9, 2012)

I just wanted to point out I didn't necessarily mean buying registered papered dogs, and certainly not dogs bred for showing only. Just dogs which come from a long line of dogs who have been doing this work. Some breeds have been bred more for show and companion purposes which does over time tend to have a negative affect on the dogs of that line often they loose the edge that makes them great working dogs so they can be handled and presented easier. My suggestion would be to look for breeders maybe even out of state or in neighboring states and see if any have placed dogs or puppies in your area and would pass on your contact info to those who have them incase they happen to have a litter.


----------



## carolinagirl (Feb 9, 2012)

Papers often mean bred for show, but many of the LGD breeders are also breeding for working ability.  At least with the Anatolians that is true.   And those working/show breeders are the ones who are having the parent dogs hips xrayed so you won't end up with bad hips with your dogs.  Those breeders are also breeding to insure good genetics.


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Feb 9, 2012)

Guilty of craigslist! LOL

I realized I was taking a chance..but so far, Im two for two! Angel was guarding sheep and goats her whole life..just didnt melt well with her former owner's new chickens.

Halo came from a breeder..I got to meet and see her father, mother and brother..they were guarding dairy goats.


----------



## ShadyAcres (Feb 9, 2012)

In my area, CL always has cheap or free LGDs.  Despite that the few times I have raised pups they usually go quick.  Mine are not registered  are Pyrenees mix with Anatolian  and I have not had parents hip checked.  Yes, I am one of irresponsible breeders.  Have a little of 9 right now of which 6 are already spoken for and still have a few weeks to go before weaning.  No advertising, just word of mouth and all going to people that know me and know the parent (and grandparent) dogs working ability.  What little money I make on this litter will pay for moms spay and that will be it for me on puppy raising.  At least for quite a while.  

Just do what you are doing, ask around and go visit local sheep or goat farms.  You also might visit local sale barns that have sheep/goat sales.  I often see people there with litters and the local sale barn here has message boards - you could post a wanted flyer.  Most feed or farm supply stores also has boards you could post fliers on as well.

Good luck, keep looking and eventually the right dog will come along.


----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 9, 2012)

TexasShepherdess said:
			
		

> Guilty of craigslist! LOL
> 
> I realized I was taking a chance..but so far, Im two for two! Angel was guarding sheep and goats her whole life..just didnt melt well with her former owner's new chickens.
> 
> Halo came from a breeder..I got to meet and see her father, mother and brother..they were guarding dairy goats.


I think I may have seen angels ad on CL. Did the ad state that she was not good with chickens?  I saw one recently like that. Glad you've had good luck finding your dogs there. So many here in Texas needing good homes.


----------



## Mzyla (Feb 9, 2012)

My Great Pyrenees male I purchased from TN goat Farm. He was shipped to me by private carrier.
They have Male and Female pure GP working on their farm. The parents originated from long line of registered GP from different States.
On year they happen to have puppies. They didn't bother with keeping up with the registration and I didn't care for that.

My Female Karakachan was delivered to me by my friend (18-th wheeler trucker) from Indiana Farmer/breeder
That was something! At some point he was pleased and happy to have companion for 2 days, but in an end he made me to wash his truck....haha

How did I find these dogs? First I plan. Then I read educational material.....Then I was researching internet; looking for breeders, farmers and I was reading their web pages.
I was corresponding with them, asking questions, asking for pictures and history of parents. Then I placed deposit witch the chosen seller... The seller was updating me, sending pictures how the puppies were growing up.... 
That whole procedure took several months. Today I have 2 beautiful, healthy working dogs. I'm very pleased with them


----------



## peteyfoozer (Feb 15, 2012)

I would get on the WorkingLGD board at yahoo and ask who there is breeding dogs, or who has dogs they can recommend for you. There are a LOT of people on that board and a LOT of knowledge. They seem to know where everything is


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Feb 15, 2012)

RemudaOne said:
			
		

> TexasShepherdess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bet that was her sister..that is why they were selling them..not chicken dogs..which is fine by me..I hate birds..

Not sure if they both were like that or Angel was just a victim of circumstance...she had afew issues we've since fixed that may have contributed to her behavior...she is really an "angel" with the sheep..so she fits my needs perfectly.


----------



## Mzyla (Feb 20, 2012)

Many times a person is not able to find suitable (for their needs) dog locally or within reasonable driving distance.
More then likely, that perfect dog is several States away.
Then we are facing transportation issue.

If this could be of help to anybody, here is a link to a Transporter I used:
http://allpawstransport.com/

They did a great job! Dog delivered overnight!
And, if you compare the traveling cost, or flight ticket - this is the cheapest option!

Even though they transporting mainly  "Rescue Dogs",
a privately purchased dog can go aboard, as long as the seller provides "Health Certificate"


----------



## gretchenann (Mar 13, 2012)

OK I have one for you...I recently found an 8 week old litter of Pyr./Anatolian cross pups.
 Mom is half and half, Dad is full Pyr. both working stock, guarding goats- 
They were born in the barn with the goats and are with them now. I pick mine up Friday- I have cows and 1 horse, no goats-
how will I introduce the pup to the horse and cows ? (I have a mature female Pyr. as well)
also, is there much of a temperment difference between full Pyrs and mixed with Anatolians ? I love both breeds but this is a first for me with an Anatolian.
Thanks !


----------



## beckyburkheart (Mar 13, 2012)

RemudaOne said:
			
		

> [So many here in Texas needing good homes.
> .


i'm in texas and would love to have a good trained lgd for my goats, but don't have the money they're asking for in the ads and will NOT take an unknown rescue. ... .the last time i took in a foster dog, it cost me a goats life (horrid mangled death), three chewed up goats and three dogs put down. so you can understand i'm very wary about what i take in.


----------



## boykin2010 (Mar 13, 2012)

I got mine from a breeder. They had goats, chickens and cows and from the beginning the pups were around animals. I found them on craigslist.


----------



## BrandoMan (Mar 18, 2012)

I live on the rez so no one really has a "trained" guardian dog but heres what we and I do around here. We get the a young pup and we rub its nose onto the female livestocks vagina. Around here people have sheep. Then we put the pup with the sheep to create a bond. Puppy thinks it is its mom or part of the pack. My dog protects the whole property not just the animals. My dog is a American Pitbull. He still a pup and tries to play with the chickens but he tries to play with them like he would a dog which is no no. lol He is very protective of the family and even though he is still to young to really do much  against the rez dogs that want to mess with livestock cause there starving to death he wont backdown. We had a stray dog barking at us and he was scared and whining but as soon as that dog ran at my wife he ran in front of her and was standing his ground ready to protect. He would of got his butt kicked by the much bigger and mature dog but had the drive and protective instinct already to protect us.


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 18, 2012)

You could ask local producers. We have a commercial sheep company who has LGDs who  travel with the flock in the mountains and desert.  I remember watching  a flock go by once  with a bunch of little puppies bobbing around in the flock following the older dogs.


----------

